
WHO readies coronavirus app for checking symptoms, possibly contact tracing - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-who-apps/who-readies-coronavirus-app-for-checking-symptoms-possibly-contact-tracing-idUSKBN22K2QV
======
aspenmayer
"The World Health Organization (WHO) plans to launch an app this month to
enable people in under-resourced countries to assess whether they may have the
novel coronavirus, and is considering a Bluetooth-based contact tracing
feature too, an official told Reuters on Friday."

"Engineers and designers, including some who previously worked at Alphabet
Inc’s Google and Microsoft Corp, have been volunteering for weeks to develop
the new app with about five of them overseeing the process. They are designing
it open-source on the hosting service GitHub [0], meaning code is open to
public input."

[0]
[https://github.com/WorldHealthOrganization/app](https://github.com/WorldHealthOrganization/app)

